# Liberdade (São Paulo) the biggest "japantown" in the world



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice those photos from Sao Paulo are


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

ty


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow! Great thread! :cheers:


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

Parisian Girl said:


> Nice shots of the metro. When did this new line open? Any more new lines planned?


This line was open in 2010

And there's a lot of another lines planned : ) I hope that in the future, São Paulo has one of the biggest metro lines on the world, just like Paris and City of México 

Sampa metro is already considered one of the best metro lines on the world, in the 7º position (above the London metro)


----------

